# Infertility Research



## Fertility research (Feb 24, 2016)

Infertility Survey

Myself and Dr Lisa Abel from the School of Psychology at Bond University are conducting Fertility research entitled "Intimate Relationships among couples dealing with infertility". 
The aim of my research is to investigate the role of acceptance and mindfulness in relation to dyadic adjustment in couples facing fertility difficulties. Specifically, I wish to investigate how partners, as a relationship unit cope with their current challenges. I am hoping that both partners complete the online survey in order to gain insight into dyadic coping. However, in instances where both partners cannot contribute, individual partner participation is also valuable. It is hoped that the results of this project will contribute to the development of appropriate psychological support programs for couples facing fertility difficulties. The study has been approved by Bond University Human Research Ethics Committee (BUHREC) (Ethics Approval Code: RO 1951; please feel free to contact BUHREC if you have any questions or concerns regarding this research: [email protected]).

The research questionnaire takes approximately 45 minutes to complete and can be accessed online via the following link:
https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=167038

In recognition of the participation in this research, you are eligible to win a $100 gift card. The draw for this will take place at the completion of data collection.

Many thanks for your time.

Anastasiia Kuliapina
Provisional Psychologist, MAPS
BPsych (Hons), MPsych (Clinical) Candidate
Bond University Psychology Clinic


----------

